# Officesuite Pro



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow what a deal. The Amazon appstore gave OfficeSuite Pro away as the free app of the day. Get it now. It's a $15.00 app so make sure you get it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

fadepoint89 said:


> Wow what a deal. The Amazon appstore gave OfficeSuite Pro away as the free app of the day. Get it now. It's a 15.00 app so make sure you get it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads-up!
Just grabbed it!

DougB.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for the info ...


----------



## adoublearonn (Sep 1, 2011)

I just bought that two days ago! Now I'm hitting myself in the head!


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Dammit, I forgot about it an missed that app giveaway. Once a year, like Xmas day, they could have a free day to download any app that has been previously free.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha sorry to hear that. I check it daily and get the app regardless of whether I'm going to use it or now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> Dammit, I forgot about it an missed that app giveaway. Once a year, like Xmas day, they could have a free day to download any app that has been previously free.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+ 1


----------

